# Early Greg lemond?



## JoshCarrell (Jun 20, 2022)

I found this at a garage sale over the weekend, and I would love any info anyone has on these. Any idea about the year made?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2022)

that is a cyclecross bike made into a touring bike. drivetrain has been changed to triple crank among other changes.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 21, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that is a cyclecross bike made into a touring bike. drivetrain has been changed to triple crank among other changes.



I wondered what was going on with. I only saw a few examples and none where set up like this.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 21, 2022)

A highly accessorized late 1990’s maybe early 2000’s model. 
Looks to be a total hodgepodge of parts.  Probably a well used and what looks to be a well cared for bike.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 21, 2022)

https://vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/2001lemond.pdf


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2022)

2001... I have one of these I bought new.  🙂


----------



## Jesper (Jun 25, 2022)

Reynolds 853 frame?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 6, 2022)

CX frames make great touring bikes, because they have the tubing gauge to take the load, room for big tires, and many have canti brake bosses.
(This one is set up for bike-fish, carries rods in the half-frame bag, and have a giant Ostrich front bag, plus I used a Miche needle-bearing headset for more load stability)


----------

